# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترميم معدل ديپلم تجربي در شهر ديگر

## Liverlover

سؤالمو جواب دادن. ببخشيد جدا تاپيك زدم اگه خواستين حذفش كنين.

----------

